# نداء إلى المهندسين الأبطال



## خالد الغيلاني (16 مايو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​إلى إخوتي المهندسين الأفذاذ 
أنا بحاجة عاجلة إلى​
 ملصقات عن طفايات الحريق​
ملصقات عن النظافة​
حاجتي إليها ماسة وعاجلة جداً في عملٍ أشرف عليه وأتمنى من كل كريم منكم أن يضع ما يستطيع ولكم جزيل الشكر​مهندسون إذا نودوا أجابونا 
.........................لا يبخلون وما عوَدُتـــــمُ بَخَــلاً
وها أنا لقدوم الفضل منتظرا
.........................جودوا عليّ فقد أحسنتم العملا​


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (16 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي العزيز خالد الغيلاني سوف تجد حاجتك في موضوع ملصقات وصور سلامة مهنية.


----------



## خالد الغيلاني (16 مايو 2010)

أخي الكريم 
لقد مررت على أغلب الملصقات المذكورة ولم أجد فيها بغيتي ولذلك أتمنى من أحد الإخوة أن يسعفني مشكوراً


----------



## رمزة الزبير (16 مايو 2010)

قمت بإرفاق الملف التالي: ​NFPA 170 Standard on Fire Safety Symbols​على الرابط التالي:​www.arab-eng.org/vb/t194065.html​​في حالة عدم استفادتكم يرجو توضيح المطلوب بشكل دقيق.​


----------



## خالد الغيلاني (17 مايو 2010)

*الأخت الغالية المتميزة *
*رمزة الزبير *
* جهد رائع ومشكور ولكن ما أردته هو صور ملصقات عن طفايات الحريق سواء كان هناك عبارات مكتوبة على الملصقات أولا وللمعلومية الملف الذي وضعتيه متضمنا بعض **ما ذكر حيث هناك صور متنوعة عن طفايات الحريق وتعليق على الصور وعلى سبيل المثال هذه العبارة تحت صورة معينة*
 *LOW at* the base of the fire
*وهكذا أختي صور ملصقات متنوعة عن طفايات الحريق بشتى استخداماتها ووضعياتها ودورها مع عبارات مكتوبة عليها إذا أمكن*
​
​


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (17 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي العزيز هذه بعض الملصقات آمل أن تكون المطلوب.


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (17 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

وهذه ملصقة أخرى آمل أن تفيدك.


----------



## خالد الغيلاني (19 مايو 2010)

أخي الكريم ja'far abu shaikha شكرا على الجهد الذي قدمته ولكني ما زلت بحاجة إلى المزيد أتمنى أن أجد حاجتي عندك وعند الأخوة المهندسين 
ولكم جزيل الشكر على حسن تعاونكم


من يفعل الخير لا يعدم جوازيه 
.............................لايذهب العرف بين الله والناسِ​


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (19 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي العزيز هذه بعض الملصقات آمل أن تلبي حاجتك.


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (19 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

وهذه ملصقات أخرى.


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (19 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

وهذه ملصقات أخرى.


----------



## خالد الغيلاني (22 مايو 2010)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أشكر أخي على جهدك الرائع والمتميز وبحق أنت عضو فعال جداً جعل الله جزاءك في الدنيا والآخرة 
وبقي أخي الكريم ملصقات عن النظافة والتي تتعلق بالعمال والمصانع.

وكذا الكرام إذا تولوا صنعةً
................بلغوا المدى وأتو بكل عجيبةٍ​


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (23 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لا شكر على واجب يا أخي العزيز وهذه بعض الملصقات عن النظافة.


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (23 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

وهذه ملصقات أخرى.


----------



## خالد الغيلاني (24 مايو 2010)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

شكراً جزيلاً يا أُُخَيَّ على الذي 
.....................أبديت من حسن الفعال تكرما 

وبانتظار ما تجود به إبداعاتك المميزة ​


----------

